# Floor Under Bathtub



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Stuff it full of insulation unless you can patch some wood in there.
Plumbers leave that open so they can get to their plumbing easier when they install the tub and expect us carpenters to come behind them and fix it.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, even the exact same title, 2 days apart, Lol; http://www.diychatroom.com/search.php?searchid=2700090

Sorry, I thought that was a real coincidence! I wasn't trying to sound "smart". 

Any other questions? We are here to help.....

Gary


----------

